# 03' Mini R50 Transmission Blew Up



## Jat007 (Oct 19, 2009)

Sad to say, my 03' R50 non-S 5sp transmission blew up inside 2 days ago. It just happened and no signs of trouble at all. It cracked from internal out and now the tranny fluid is pouring out. Had a shop pulled it out to verified. Got a got quote for a brand new tranny, clutch, flywheel installed for $4K. Ouch!! From what I read, the new tranny from the dealership is the Midland and they're junk. I site even said, convert it to a 6sp tranny since the 6sp are the Gettag tranny and they're much better.

Do you guys have any experience using the 6sp tranny in a 5sp tranny car and if I need to do any modifications to the car? Also, where do you recommend buying the 6sp tranny?

Thanks,

Jay


----------



## Jat007 (Oct 19, 2009)

Status Update: The Mini was posted on C.L. and sold it the same day for $2600 green cash. I wish, I could keep it, but the cost of R & R is exceeding the actual book value, so it went to the auction block. The best part of the car is that it had a brand new performance exhaust manifold along with performance Cat, and complete cat-back Borla exhaust system. The motor purrr at 118K miles and it always ran with M1 since it was new with Redline tranny fluid.

Oh well, I am now in the market for a nice used JCW convertible.

Thanks.


----------

